# Slow 4g speeds



## ucpro (Nov 16, 2011)

My 4g speeds are slow compared to a Samsung stratosphere, im wondering what type of speeds are y'all getting. I live in a smaller town but that still shouldn't make up the reason why a phone in the same room as me blew my speeds out the water.
I'm running thunderstick


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Flash a new radio? Try a new rom? If you find a good radio post it because im looking to find a good one also..


----------



## ucpro (Nov 16, 2011)

I haven't updated my radio in a while, and can't find where the newest lte radio is to try it out


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2604-radio-htc-thunderbolt-radios-pg05imgzip-updated-20-oct-2011/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13968-radios-from-2116059-separated-and-ready-to-flash/


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Try the second one i think that its the newest


----------



## ucpro (Nov 16, 2011)

I think that multiupload link is down


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

On the second page its re-uploaded


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

try using speakeasy.net/speedtest from the browser. IMO the speedtest.net app is not very good...


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

hi you can also test the speed of your internet at ip-details.com they provide you good and accurate results .


----------

